# Toy Miniature Cheviots



## TheSheepGirl (Sep 8, 2010)

In order to be considered a toy they have to be less than 17 inches. Just thought it was kinda fun.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Sep 8, 2010)

That is a tiny goat!!


----------

